# Pas de son avec Basilisk



## ppz78 (12 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de terminer l'installation d'un système 7.5.3 dans Basilisk II à l'aide du site : emaculation.com

C'est bien expliqué .... mais c'est en anglais.

A la fin de l'installation je n'ai pas réussi à écouter un CD audio malgré la présence du lecteur Apple Audio CD dans le système, aurais-je loupé quelque chose.

Merci de vos conseils.

PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Février 2012)

Je viens de tester : chez moi, le son fonctionne parfaitement avec Basilisk (contrairement à SheepShaver qui lui reste obstinément muet malgré un réglage absolument identique de ce point de vue), mais par contre, l'application "lecteur de CD audio" ne fonctionne pas en émulation.


----------



## ppz78 (13 Février 2012)

Bojour,

Ta réponse Pascal 77 m'encourage à persister.

En y regardant de plus près, j'ai d'autres questions :
- Mon système 7.5.3 est en anglais est-ce normal ?
- Le clavier est en qwerty malgré la présence d'un fichier Keycodes
- Lorsque je met un CD audio dans le lecteur, il n'apparait pas sur le bureau du MOS 7.5.3
- A l'issue de l'installation je ne retrouve pas de lecteur quick time, normal ?
Merci de vos réponses.

PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2012)

ppz78 a dit:


> - Mon système 7.5.3 est en anglais est-ce normal ?



Ben si tu as installé la version anglaise de Mac OS, oui, c'est normal, contrairement à Mac OS X, les versions précédentes de Mac OS n'étaient pas "multilingues", il existait une version localisée par langue supportée.



ppz78 a dit:


> - Le clavier est en qwerty malgré la présence d'un fichier Keycodes



Deux hypothèses : 1) tu n'as pas le bon keycode, ou 2) ça tient au système anglais et au clavier sélectionné (le drapeau dans la barre de menus).



ppz78 a dit:


> - Lorsque je met un CD audio dans le lecteur, il n'apparait pas sur le bureau du MOS 7.5.3



Là, je ne sais pas, chez moi, il apparait, et bien comme "CD audio" Tu n'as pas coché la case "Disable CDRom Driver" ?



ppz78 a dit:


> - A l'issue de l'installation je ne retrouve pas de lecteur quick time, normal ?



Normal, à l'époque des systèmes 7.x.x, QuickTime n'était pas fourni avec Mac OS, c'était une installation séparée. Ça n'est qu'avec le système 8 ou 8.5, qu'il a été intégré dans l'installation système, pour autant que je me souvienne.


----------



## ppz78 (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Merci de tes réponses.

Effectivement en utilisant un ancien CD du système 7.5.3 français (au lieu de la version anglaise proposée dans le site : emaculation.com) j'obtiens bien un système en français avec un clavier français.

Les CD audio ne sont pas reconnus, mais le son, via QuickTime, fonctionne.

Par contre je cale sur les problèmes suivants :
- mon lecteur de disquettes (TEAC FD-05PUB) ne lit pas les disquettes de simple ou double densité :+( seules les disquettes 1,44 Mo sont reconnues.
- je ne suis pas arrivé à passer en 7.5.5 bien qu'étant en possession des disquettes adhoc qui fonctionnent bien avec SheepShaver.

Je vais donc arrêter les essais avec Basilisk et retourner faire des tests avec SheepShaver.
A+
PPz


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2012)

ppz78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci de tes réponses.
> 
> ...



Ben le jeu de 4 disquettes que j'ai pour la 7.5.5 sont des 1,3 Mo


----------



## groudon41 (21 Février 2012)

tien, je voulais en parler, j'en profite.
j'ai installé 7.5.3 avec basilisk, mais le seul cd que j'ai trouvé, c'est un anglais( et la version de emaculation.com )... 
Sa marche, mais j'aime pas l'anglais....
Tu pourais me faire une copie de ton CD du système 7.5.3 français?
merci d'avance

http://www.emaculation.com/doku.php/basiliskii_osx_setup


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Février 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> tien, je voulais en parler, j'en profite.
> j'ai installé 7.5.3 avec basilisk, mais le seul cd que j'ai trouvé, c'est un anglais( et la version de emaculation.com )...
> Sa marche, mais j'aime pas l'anglais....
> Tu pourais me faire une copie de ton CD du système 7.5.3 français?
> ...



Ça sert à quoi que je t'ai passé ce lien quand tu me l'a demandé, alors ? :mouais:


----------



## groudon41 (23 Février 2012)

j'arrivais pas a le retrouver^^' désolé...

Mici beaucoup.

dès que je peut, je vous tien au courand


----------

